# Does Flourish (regular) raise Ph levels?



## jonstreets (Feb 27, 2013)

my tap water is 7.6 and my tank is 7.8-8.0. i have no idea whats raising the ph. its a planted tank with eco complete, and just biomax in the media. i use flourish excel and flourish regular. ive ruled out everything except the flourish regular. please advise


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

do you have rocks in there? could be leeching from that.


----------



## jonstreets (Feb 27, 2013)

yes i have a few lace rocks. i thought lace rock was inert but maybe its not. good call ill check into it


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

no lace rocks are inert but did you rinse them before use? could be something that was stuck on them that has effected your water params


----------



## jonstreets (Feb 27, 2013)

originally they were in my african cichlid tank which i had a caribsea substrate that buffered the water to make it hard for africans. do you think its possible that sitting in that tank could have changed the ph of the rocks? like minerals leeched into them?


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

i am not sure but maybe you can remove them then place them in a bucket of water and let sit for a day and then test your ph of the rocks in water to see if those the causes for ph changes.

if i am not mistaken during this time you can try to level the ph out in the by doing some wc (i think im not sure as im quite new to this too)


----------



## jonstreets (Feb 27, 2013)

thank you for your help. ill try to figure out how to leave you good feedback. youll be my first.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

If it turns out it`s not your rocks,i`m pretty sure it is the eco complete, i have had that experience with eco complete.
Cheers
P.S test both as suggested.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

test your tap water from the tap....
then test it after you put in water conditioner...
then test it after you let it sit for over 24hrs...
Could be a number of things that alter your ph.
hope that helps


----------

